# Rockport, TX



## Ramon264 (Feb 25, 2012)

heading down to rockport this weekend hows it been down their. any suggestions?


----------



## Billy Baroo (Apr 21, 2010)

Ramon264 said:


> heading down to rockport this weekend hows it been down their. any suggestions?


Take a kite...15-25 mph winds.....hwell:


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Billy Baroo said:


> Take a kite...15-25 mph winds.....hwell:


LOL!!! & a lightning rod for this weekend...


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ramon - Hope you did ok this past weekend. I went down for a quick trip - fished Friday afternoon and a little bit on Saturday morning before having to head back to SA. Found them Friday in Estes along the wind protected shoreline of Traylor Island in potholes. Mainly blindcasted into the potholes while wading and caught 9-10 reds (4 slot reds) and one keeper trout on the same crab pattern I used about a month ago. I used that same fly on St. Patty's day and between that trip and this one I've caught at least 20 fish on it - definitely a record for me.

Fished B&R on Saturday morning and did a marathon wade - about 2 1/2 hrs. Worked the small islands on the flat looking for tailing/feeding reds. After about 1 1/2 hrs (did manage to catch a keeper trout during that time), I finally found what I was looking for. Saw something on a small grass bed not too far from where I was at and as I waded closer to the area, a tail appeared. My heart started racing and could feel the adrenaline flowing - had to calm myself down as I got into position. Made a couple of casts at her until the 3rd one fell right into position - a couple of strips and BAM! She took the fly - same crab pattern (light and dark olive colors). Made my trip! 

Here are a couple of pics.


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

What? You didn't fly a kite? Nice stringer. There is always someone looking at the downside and there are those that go fishing.


----------



## Joe. T. (Jun 7, 2008)

ellisredfish said:


> What? You didn't fly a kite? Nice stringer. There is always someone looking at the downside and there are those that go fishing.


i go fishin just something you have to deal with here on the coast wading is also the way to go.nice report X and pics.


----------



## rvd (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice job! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xplorin08 (Jan 18, 2011)

ellisredfish said:


> What? You didn't fly a kite? Nice stringer. There is always someone looking at the downside and there are those that go fishing.


Yeah, thought I'd have a better chance catching fish with my fly rod versus a kite!! But that's just me.


----------



## Laguna Freak (Nov 15, 2006)

Great post! Good work on the flats...


----------

